# commercial threads?



## dellzeqq (15 Oct 2009)

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=45884

would appear to be one such. If Shaun is gleaning funds from carrying this thread, all well and good (just go easy on the Havanas), but should it not be tagged as an advertisement?


----------



## Shaun (15 Oct 2009)

I approved it as I thought it might be of interest to some CC'ers.

Equally, I created the new forum as a holding place for similar Ads for charity rides etc. because I am being approched more often to post announcements about rides, and as some members might like to go on them I don't see the harm in advertising them in that sectioned-off part of the forums.

It's a "for now" sort of situation.

Eventually I hope to get a proper Rides section set-up where advertisers can pay to promote their rides (_a nominal fee_), and at the same time top-up the CC coffers a little bit. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Oct 2009)

fair enough, but I think this ride is a straightforward moneymaking exercise, and I'm concerned about their insurance cover. Would you mind if I asked some questions?


----------



## Shaun (19 Oct 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> fair enough, but I think this ride is a straightforward moneymaking exercise, and I'm concerned about their insurance cover. Would you mind if I asked some questions?



Not at all.

I assumed the entry fee was to cover the ride organiser's costs - if it's a profit making enterprise then I'll ask for a CC rider discount ...


----------

